# Windows update messes up audio volumes



## Francisco Medina (Mar 31, 2022)

Everytime there is a Windows update pending, my audio gets messed up before I do the update. I normally use the volume at 18, but when this happens it goes to 100 but at the same volume as when I had it on 18, so the overall volume is very very low. Plus I can't even use my microphone because the input just creates a lot of distorsion. Has this happen to anyone else? Updating windows fixes it but this update messed other things for me, specially mining cryptocurrency, it reduced my hashrate by half, so I don't want to have this update. Is there a way to fix this audio problem?


----------



## oobymach (Mar 31, 2022)

What are your system specs? What kind of audio device do you use (or is this just onboard)? Does the issue go away if you stop mining (are you mining on your primary rig)?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2022)

Never had my audio modified ever.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2022)

If its an upgrade it could happen if drivers are re-installed. Usually this is due to bugs, or residual drivers.
Sometimes if the audio device comes with software, this can end up misconfigured after.

Windows graph can sometimes be buggy, and use more CPU than normal.


----------



## Francisco Medina (Apr 4, 2022)

oobymach said:


> What are your system specs? What kind of audio device do you use (or is this just onboard)? Does the issue go away if you stop mining (are you mining on your primary rig)?


I have a Ryzen 5600x cpu, rtx 3070 gpu, MSI b550 mortar mobo, Windows 11 (happened when I had Windows 10). The issue does not go away when mining, this even happened before I ever started mining.



Ferather said:


> If its an upgrade it could happen if drivers are re-installed. Usually this is due to bugs, or residual drivers.
> Sometimes if the audio device comes with software, this can end up misconfigured after.
> 
> Windows graph can sometimes be buggy, and use more CPU than normal.


Maybe, right now it went back to the '18' level by itself so I'm ok, but it's very upseting when it changes and I can't hear well.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 4, 2022)

Msi mobo (at least mine) has terrible onboard audio drivers (a mashup of realtek and nahimic), I just use a usb DAC. Couldn't deal with the realtek and nahimic not wanting to install. I have one of the older drivers installed for the onboard but have no reason to use it.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2022)

MSI indeed can be problematic, both OEM settings, and software. Nahimic its self can be an insult, as it likes to take over.
A Nahimic residual extension, lets say from a past install, will almost certainly ruin the next driver you install.

Extensions attach to the device (by ID) and install regardless of the driver being used.


----------



## MarsM4N (Apr 13, 2022)

Does the problem occur after regular Windows Updates (feature & security updates) or after installing "*Optional Updates*"? 

I do get offered with the "Optional Updates" stone old drivers, which could be the problem here. Install drivers only from the hardwares webites.


----------

